# Has anybody used these tires?



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

I saw these itp 900 at a Polaris dealership. Never seen them before. R they good?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just look like some cheap stockers to me. All-be-it they look better than most stockers I've seen but... still... 

If the lugs were taller, & it had a flatter profile, I think they'd be a lot better tire. When I see them I think of a cheap short lug zilla knock-off.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

x2^


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

X3.

Bet they ride smooth though. Id like a set for the street


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I think they made them for the new RZR 900... hence the name ITP 900... they come on there stock I believe


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

thats whats in the pic, but they also came on another plain rzr s. they are amazingly smooth on a normal rxr s. they wouldnt let me take the 900 out.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

They come stock on all the 2011 RZRs. They ride smooth and did pretty good on the trails.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

their no law but they look pretty agressive for a stocker...


----------

